
Can A.I. Turn Average Fans into Experts? - joshagogo
http://unanimous.ai/swarms-beat-espn/?utm_source=26
======
divebomb
I'd much rather listen to the average fan's opinion than Stephen A Smith, so I
wouldn't be surprised if normal people were able to make better predictions,
too.

What I'd like to see is an ESPN where the predictions have some consequence to
them - you're gonna call yourself an expert? Prove it.

------
joshagogo
Regardless, if this is legit, Caesar's Palace should buy these guys.

------
DaedelusArcher
I almost feel like the great performance in picking winners (against the
spread, too) buries the lede that UNU amplifies the intelligence of any
collection of individuals.

------
Cortexia
I'd go with fans over experts any time.

